# Game 50: Denver Nuggets @ Golden State Warriors



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 26-23 *@* *Golden State Warriors* 21-25

*Time:* 10:30 PM ET, Monday, February 6, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Bay Area
*Location:* Oakland Arena, Oakland, CA

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*Golden State Warriors*






































*Projected Golden State Warriors Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 5 Baron Davis 6-3 215 4/13/79 6 UCLA 
*SG -* 23 Jason Richardson 6-6 225 1/20/81 4 Michigan State 
*SF -* 34 Mike Dunleavy 6-9 230 9/15/80 3 Duke 
*PF -* 1 Troy Murphy 6-11 245 5/2/80 4 Notre Dame 
*C -* 31 Adonal Foyle 6-10 270 3/9/75 8 Colgate

*Golden State Warriors Reserves* 
4 Derek Fisher PG 6-1 205 8/9/74 9 Arkansas-Little Rock
2 Mickael Pietrus GF 6-6 215 2/7/82 2 None
40 Calbert Cheaney GF 6-7 210 7/17/71 12 Indiana 
9 Ike Diogu FC 6-8 255 9/11/83 R Arizona State 
15 Andris Biedrins FC 6-11 245 4/2/86 1 None

*Golden State Warriors Players Stats:*










*Golden State Warriors Head Coach:*








*Mike Montgomery*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Warriors and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: 

Time for the Nuggets to start their latest winning streak. Nuggets are facing a very sound tough minded group in the Warriors. Their record isn't a good indication of how good they can play. Kind of the same thing with the Nuggets. Two teams that go up and down like a roller coaster. This would be a nice road win for the Nuggets. The Warriors just recently lost to the Spurs in a tight game. However the Nuggets beat the Spurs not to long ago. This should be a very competitive fun high pace game. The Warriors love to shoot the 3 ball. We need to stay out on their shooters. And run run and run during the game to capture a win. The Dunleavy/Melo match up should be a fun match up to watch unfold.

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

we need this win. We win tonight.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Warriors big men played very well against the Spurs and the Nuggets backcourt hasn't been playing well as of late so this game worries me a bit.

It is time for the Nuggets to get a win with Camby and Kenyon back together in the starting lineup.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Nuggets: 105
Warriors: 87

book it


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

no 

Warriors 110
Nugget 105


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

We blew out the Twolves two days ago in our biggest win of the season. However, this match should serve to be much closer. It'll be interesting to see if the Nuggets can slow down the Warriors' backcourt, and if the Warriors can slow down the Nuggets' frontcourt.

Both teams need the win pretty badly, but only one team will take it. I hope it's the Warriors. :banana:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

The t-pups was your biggest win of the season? Man, that must feel bad.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Haha yeah, we haven't had a great season this year...our biggest win was a 32-pont win on the Wolves. The best team we've beaten is Dallas in a high-scoring game back in December (by 2).

The Nuggets are fast breaking so much... :angel:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

terrible start.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> terrible start.


Not really. It's quite a close game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Exactly, we are much better than the Warriors and it shouldn't be close.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Exactly, we are much better than the Warriors and it shouldn't be close.


Yeah oooook....

...apparently not.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

why doesn't biedrins play that much? everytime i watch him play he looks like the clear best center on your team. and playing troy murphy at center doesn't work. at least biedrins plays pretty good defense.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> why doesn't biedrins play that much? everytime i watch him play he looks like the clear best center on your team. and playing troy murphy at center doesn't work. at least biedrins plays pretty good defense.


Monty won't let him start for some odd reason. He definitely deserves to play more...I'm not sure why he isn't. Even if he had 2 early fouls he should be back in the game by now...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

this is bs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Biedrins with two blocks on melo in a row. Nuggets need to stop the bleeding.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

**** this. i want kiki's head.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Best quarter for the Warriors against any team ALL SEASON! 24-1 run without J-Rich...and I thought our 27-2 run on the Hawks was good on opening night.

The Warriors are usually the ones blowing 3rd quarters...I'm amazed to see this one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Still trying to catch my breath after that 3rd quarter the Warriors stamped on the Nuggets.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

well when Carmelo is the only player who can create his own shot in the half court, that kind of hurts you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets need a big 4th quarter run. I think they can do it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo 0-6 in the 2nd half. Come on Melo we need you down the stretch!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

it's 17 point difference now.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Melo 0-6 in the 2nd half. Come on Melo we need you down the stretch!


good defense mostly. that and no one else on our team can even create their own shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That Fisher 3 may have been a back breaker. However we still got enough time to come back.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon with the dunk. Nuggets down 14 now.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

where is our team defense? everyone just watches their teammates play defense alone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Richardson with a big 3 for the Warriors. :curse:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

screw this, i'm going to sleep, this is frustrating. our team is garbage and unless we make a major change before the trade deadline, we are going to lose to the #6 seed in the playoffs, or maybe never even make the playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep it's frustrating, but can't give up on your team. Nuggets will bounce back.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> screw this, i'm going to sleep, this is frustrating. our team is garbage and unless we make a major change before the trade deadline, we are going to lose to the #6 seed in the playoffs, or maybe never even make the playoffs.


I thought you said the Nuggets were much better than the Warriors. :angel:

As for the playoffs, I still feel that Denver's gonna make it. You guys have had to deal with injuries...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo scores! about time Carmelo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with the and one on dunleavy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Warriors lead down to 10.

Come on Nuggets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm impressed with Pietrus for the Warriors. He's a very good player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets Rallying! :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

8 point game. Nuggets have the ball with 40 seconds left. We need a 3 ball right now and a steal or stop.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets cut the lead to 5 points! with 20 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice work by the Nuggets backcourt. Hopefully (for the Warriors) this'll only be a reverse of the Warriors-Sonics game...where the Warriors did pretty much what the Nuggets did these last two quarters and winded up losing by 4.

Half a minute to play with Warriors up by 5.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ended up being a Denver loss, but it was a fun finish.

One thing I would say about the Nuggets is that they don't look right. I mean they just don't seem to have a lot of swagger out there of late. I hope this team can re-group soon.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure the Nuggets'll get back on their feet. This wasn't the Nuggets team I knew from previous meetings.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> I'm sure the Nuggets'll get back on their feet. This wasn't the Nuggets team I knew from previous meetings.


It was the same Nuggets, we were just the better team tonight. Good game!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> It was the same Nuggets, we were just the better team tonight. Good game!


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

ignorance :nonono:

its ok tho, ur from the bay. bay love :cheers:


----------

